# Warm water Cories



## Cheetah2 (Nov 24, 2015)

I'd like to try Cories in a warmer tank (78-79F), slightly acidic (6.6 pH). I've noticed there are many choices of Corydoras, but unsure how to narrow the selection. Both Pgymy and Sterbai seem to tolerate 81-82F (at least per my research) but I'd also like to hear about real experiences. I'm creating a 20L with GBR's, rummynose tetras, sand substrate, high filtration, and South American plants (TBD).


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

My sterbai have done well for over 3 years at 80 F with rummy nose and an angel.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

I have bronze corys, they are about 2" long and I keep them at 78F. I keep mine with bolivian rams, and they take the ram's aggression pretty well.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Sterbais are the 'go to' Cory for warmer water. 
I use Planet Catfish as a reference. 

Here is one sort of search at Planet Catfish. I started on the Corydoras sterbai sheet, then clicked on a link next to the temperature preferance, 'Show more like this'. 

PlanetCatfish.com - Species Search Results


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

I've kept pretty much every type of Cory I could get my hands on over the years - probably around 12 different strains- in my various discus tanks @ temps usually around 82 F and pH down to 6.0, and from memory, they all did exceptionally well over many months, with the possible exception of Panda Cories, which seemed to be a little more sensitive to the higher temps than any others I'd kept.


----------



## Edward (Apr 11, 2005)

Cheetah2 said:


> I'd like to try Cories in a warmer tank (78-79F), slightly acidic (6.6 pH). I've noticed there are many choices of Corydoras, but unsure how to narrow the selection. Both Pgymy and Sterbai seem to tolerate 81-82F (at least per my research) but I'd also like to hear about real experiences. I'm creating a 20L with GBR's, rummynose tetras, sand substrate, high filtration, and South American plants (TBD).


 Corydoras sterbai is my favorite fish. I’ve got about twelve Sterbai ten years ago and now I have maybe hundred Sterbai in my aquariums. No heaters, temperature from 18C to 35C or 64F to 95F, dKH < 1, pH 5 to 6, white fine sand and daily feedings. Beautiful fish.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I too have kept several species of corydora over a few year's, and would choose Sterbai for warmer water's ,maybe peppered also.
Nearly all of the other's will do better ,longer,with cooler temp's= 72 to 76 degree's F.
Could easily be the difference between fishes that live for a few week's/month's, and those that live four + year's.
Just my own unscientific observation's.


----------



## Aqua Hero (May 8, 2015)

Cheetah2 said:


> I'd like to try Cories in a warmer tank (78-79F), slightly acidic (6.6 pH). I've noticed there are many choices of Corydoras, but unsure how to narrow the selection. Both Pgymy and Sterbai seem to tolerate 81-82F (at least per my research) but I'd also like to hear about real experiences. I'm creating a 20L with GBR's, rummynose tetras, sand substrate, high filtration, and South American plants (TBD).


Sterbai and Adolf cories are the only two I know that can handle the high temperatures.

Pygmies will have their life span shortened at High temperatures

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

Gossei do well at warmer temperatures. Oaipoquensis are reported to do well, but I haven't tried them in a warm tank.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Another vote for sterbai cory. Most other species have shorter life spans when kept in warm waters.


----------



## Cheetah2 (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks for all of your feedback. I bought 6 Sterbai's, and it's reassuring to know they'll do fine in the warmer temps. They're extra active in the 10G QT, and I'm excited to get them into their final home.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

I have about 10-15 Pygmaeus and Habrosus Corys. I've never tried Hastatus. They all do very well for me in 80* water in a Discus/community tank.
The Habrosus are more of a bottom dweller and the Pygmaeus are mid water, especially if you have taller plants.

Tommy


----------

